

The Fragmentation Of Online Marketing - amnigos
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/09/the-fragmentation-of-online-marketing.html

======
diminish
nice summary of online marketing "fragmentation" by fred wilson. robads
standard aims to unite ads and make them shareable and searchable; which is
exactly against this fragmentation. see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3022998>

